# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  QuantumLP's Workbook

## QuantumLP

Hi everyone! Welcome to my Workbook! 


*Reality Checks:*
- Counting Fingers
- Blocked Nose
-

*Dream Signs:*
- Family
- Trains

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Active Dream Journal
- First Lucid Dream
- Better Dream Recall

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Improved Dream Journal
- WILD, SSILD Learning
-

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Really Bad Dream Recall. 1 Dream a Week or worse.

*Current Technique:*
- WILD, SSLID

----------


## QuantumLP

*  Go to Bed and Wake Up* 

Weekend: 23:30 PM - 9 AM
Week: 22 PM - 6:30 AM

* Go Motivation* 
I Hope that i Can Fly in my First Lucid Dream!

Plan for The next Lucid Dream:
- Get Lucid
- Can flying

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to DV and the class!  :smiley:

----------


## QuantumLP

*To Do:*

- Record dreams every night
- Do reality checks
- Have a lucid dream
- Read 15 Minutes about Lucid Dreams
- Practicing iWILD

*Reading:*

I have been reading a lot posts on german lucid dream websites.

*Plans for the next lucid dream:*

- Become lucid
- flying
- make a RC

----------

